

The Definitive Guide to WordPress Squeeze Pages - scottmcquin
http://sitespex.com/the-definitive-guide-to-wordpress-squeeze-pages/

======
coreymaass
Wow, a lot of detail here! Very good. I have to say the initial images of
squeeze pages put me off. They look about 10 years old.

